# Login-Daten Formular automatisch ausfüllen



## Aurios (18. Jun 2011)

Hallo liebe Community,

ich habe folgendes Problem:

Ich habe eine Liste (.txt-Datei) mit mehreren Zugangsdaten (bestehend aus E-Mail Adresse und Passwort) und ich möchte, dass ein Programm die Daten aus der Liste speichert und dann in ein Login-Formular auf einer Webseite eingibt und absendet. Falls die Daten nicht stimmen, soll er dasselbe dann mit den nächsten Zugangsdaten machen.

So ähnlich wie das in PHP mit fopen funktioniert. Er liest bestimmte Werte aus einer .txt-Datei und arbeitet damit.

Wie könnte ich so etwas realisieren?
Ist sowas in Java überhaupt machbar?

Über Antworten würde ich mich freuen.
LG Aurios


----------



## Gast2 (18. Jun 2011)

Das Auslesen der Daten ist kein Problem.
Das Eintragen ist allerdings nicht so trivial  Am einfachste ist es wohl wenn du den POST Request nachbaust, z.b. mit HttpUnit.


----------



## Aurios (18. Jun 2011)

Den POST Request nachbauen und dann mit if/else arbeiten um dasselbe mit den nächsten Daten zu machen - oder nicht. So würde ich weiterdenken.


----------



## thorstenthor (18. Jun 2011)

nochmal vereinfacht: es gibt eine liste mit passwörtern und wiederholt sollen diese passwörter auf einer website ausprobiert werden? also bruteforce


----------



## Gast2 (18. Jun 2011)

Solangs die eigene Website ist...


----------



## mjdv (18. Jun 2011)

HTMLUnit sollte geeignet sein denke ich


----------



## Aurios (19. Jun 2011)

Man kann sagen, dass es Bruteforcing ist! Aber denkt jetzt bitte nicht falsch von mir. Ich würde doch NIEMALS so etwas machen. feif: 

Es ist für ein kleines Referat gedacht, als Demonstration, wie man mit solchen Methoden eine geleakte Passwortliste ausnutzen kann. Kurz: Ein Referat über Hacker - bzw. Cracker - oder auch Blackhats.


----------



## thorstenthor (20. Jun 2011)

oder man wandert in den knast....damit aber alles erfolgreich verläuft, gilt es noch einiges mehr zu beachten, was hier allerdings NICHT genannt werden sollte. thorsten


----------



## bygones (20. Jun 2011)

Aurios hat gesagt.:


> Man kann sagen, dass es Bruteforcing ist! Aber denkt jetzt bitte nicht falsch von mir. Ich würde doch NIEMALS so etwas machen. feif:
> 
> Es ist für ein kleines Referat gedacht, als Demonstration, wie man mit solchen Methoden eine geleakte Passwortliste ausnutzen kann. Kurz: Ein Referat über Hacker - bzw. Cracker - oder auch Blackhats.


und du sollst in dem Referat auch gleich den passenden Java Code dazu zeigen ?

mhm... oook


----------



## fastjack (20. Jun 2011)

Selenium ist auch nicht zu verachten und eignet sich sehr gut für Bots


----------



## Aurios (20. Jun 2011)

bygones hat gesagt.:


> und du sollst in dem Referat auch gleich den passenden Java Code dazu zeigen ?
> 
> mhm... oook



Naja, ich dachte vielleicht über ein Codebeispiel nach. Quasi als Beispiel wie so etwas programmiert werden könnte.


----------

